# ID help



## fitzi17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey everyone just got this guy and have no idea what he


----------



## fitzi17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Some better pics to help


----------



## fitzi17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Did i stump all GTA???


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is a fish, possibly a cichlid. Good luck!


----------



## fitzi17 (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh ok good I thought it was a dog... Thanks tips lol im just trying to figure out the species of cichlid and could use some help but sarcasm works to I guess


----------

